# Texans, you should like this story about Texas.



## tmckinney (Jan 16, 2010)

Some of you red-blooded Texans probably have heard this story before. It is my favorite story about my native state of Texas.

Gregg County Texas, where I was born and raised, was named after John Gregg who was a general of one of the Texas brigades that fought in the Civil War. His brigade saved the Confederate forces in 1864 during the Battle of the Wilderness in Virginia. Robert E. Lee was there as well as his right hand man General James Longstreet. The Union forces were advancing against the Confederate defense and were all but fixing to break the Confederate center. Every force of Lee's army that was put in the center to stop the Union forces from winning the battle was driven back to defeat. They just couldn't hold and were about to break in the center. Lee realized the urgency of the situation.

Then came John Gregg’s Texans. When General Lee saw the Texans coming he said, “Where you boys from?” “We’re Texas boys”, they said. General Lee then got so excited that he raised himself up in his stirrups, took his hat off, and said, “*HOORAY FOR TEXAS! TEXANS WILL ALWAYS MOVE’EM!*” He was so overwhelmed at the Texans coming that he was beginning to lead them straight into the battle. The Texans quickly grabbed the reins of his horse Traveller and said, “General Lee to the rear! We’re not going in till you get back to the rear.” He went back and those Texans maneuvered into that Confederate center and held the Union forces off until reinforcements arrived. They won the battle. After seeing and hearing the old general getting so roused up over the Texans an eyewitness said, “I would charge hell itself for that old man.”

*Battle of the Wilderness 1864*







*Lee Calls On Hood's Texans*


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 16, 2010)

12 Reasons Why Texas is Awesome!
Interesting statistics about the great state of Texas:

•If Texas were a country, it would be the 10th largest in the world
•It's the only state with its own power grid
•Its economy would be ahead of Russia, India and Mexico
•King Ranch is bigger than the state of Rhode Island
•Texas is bigger than New England, New York, Pennsylvania, Ohio and Illinois COMBINED!
•DFW Airport is bigger than Manhattan
•82.5% of the population of Texas live in metropolitan areas
•Of the top 10 largest cities in the nation, 3 are in Texas
•Both Dallas and Houston individually have more residents than the entire state of Arizona...and 31 other states!
•The population of Texas is 16 million....cattle that is! 21 million humans.
•Dallas-Fort Worth is the fastest growing metro area in the USA, Dallas-Fort Worth, Houston and San Antonio each are expected to double in size in the next 20 years.
•in 2008, half of all new jobs created in the U.S. were created in Texas.
•and...the weather is nice!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2010)

I miss Ft. Worth.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;FC16-4fh-Qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC16-4fh-Qc&fmt=[/video]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> [video=youtube;FC16-4fh-Qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC16-4fh-Qc&fmt=[/video]



That was great. God bless Texas!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ivan said:


> I miss Ft. Worth.



There is still room if you want to come back.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > I miss Ft. Worth.
> ...



I'm open to the idea.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 16, 2010)

There is an SBC congregation on just about every street corner, so I am sure we can find you a pulpit.


----------



## tmckinney (Jan 16, 2010)

At my job the other day somebody asked me where the new guy was from that I had just trained. I said, "Oklahoma City....Just another Yankee."


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 16, 2010)

That was a good video... but I was snickering when he was talking about all the growth... I'd wager that the bulk of that is coming from South of the Border!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome story about Texas in the beginning. My FIL is from Decatur and is rather proud of the fact that Decatur is in TX and that he is thus Texan (along with the Dallas Cowboys, which are his favorite team).

One other list featuring Texas (not as flattering):

2009 Fattest Cities in America - Men's Fitness


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 16, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> That was a good video... but I was snickering when he was talking about all the growth... I'd wager that the bulk of that is coming from South of the Border!


 
Those but also the wealthy people tired of forking over their hard earned cash in insane taxes (I vaguely remember a newspaper article talking about the New York City upperclass fleeing as if the city was on fire).


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 16, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> One other list featuring Texas (not as flattering):
> 
> 2009 Fattest Cities in America - Men's Fitness



Hey, everything is bigger in TX!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 16, 2010)

> Hey, everything is bigger in TX!





...and they've got a great sense of humour!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 16, 2010)

Glad to bring a smile.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> There is an SBC congregation on just about every street corner, so I am sure we can find you a pulpit.


 
Line 'em up!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2010)

2009 Fittest Cities in America - Men's Fitness

...and Milwaukee was 11th and St. Louis was 14th. Yeah, right.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 16, 2010)

Using language like "they were all but fixing " you can tell Tracey McKinney is from that great state of Texas!


----------



## Andres (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for this thread everyone! To Texas - 
(I felt obligated to comment since I was born and raised in Texas)


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 17, 2010)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> Using language like "they were all but fixing " you can tell Tracey McKinney is from that great state of Texas!



While I appreciate Texas, I even lived there while my father was earning an Ed D, I must make note that the above mentioned phrase is not purely Texan. It is common throughout the South. The reason that it is heard in Texas, and one of the main reasons Texas is such a fine state, is that it was predominately settled by Southrons.


----------



## tmckinney (Jan 17, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> 12 Reasons Why Texas is Awesome!
> Interesting statistics about the great state of Texas:
> 
> •If Texas were a country, it would be the 10th largest in the world
> ...



Only a Texan can appreciate these facts. One other one--It's a longer drive from El Paso, TX to Texarkana, TX than it is from Texarkana, TX to Chicago, IL.



Chaplainintraining said:


> •and...the weather is nice!



Oh well, you know what they've always said in Texas, "If you don't like the weather, just hold on for five minutes 'cause it's gonna change."


----------

